# how do you clean your pike?



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i really like to eat pike i catch ice fishing out of the cold water but hate all the bones! whenever i try to clean then i end up wasting more meat than i get. so..... how do you debone your pike?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The G&F have a thing on the website on how to debone pike, and I do believe if you do a search there are a couple of videos that show some of the technique as well. I have been doing it for a number of years and it is old hat now. However a buddy recently started to learn how and he struggles some at times.

Best advice I can give you is to get a good short fillet knife that is flexible. This really helps in making the cuts and controlling the knife edge. With these knives I can remove the Y bones after cutting below and above like a zipper leaving the fillet intake.

Before that even with a good sharp knife it seemed I was always mutilating them. Another tip I can give you is to learn to use both hands when using the knife This will help you as now you can always work the same direction as the bones.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

go to www.edsbaitshop.com best way to clean pike.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks guys hopefully i land a few tomorow to try it out on!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

here ya go, its prety much the same what ndgoose said but this way you jsut keep it in one pice. i made this video this summer and im using a leech lake knife, they are sexy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQqNe4vr ... annel_page


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I debone them by not allowing them in my boat and/or throwing them back down the hole and go get a walleye or crappie to eat. Pike taste fine but they are such a pain to debone.


----------

